# Kokü Lautstärke mindern...



## theLamer (13. August 2011)

*Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

Hi

Ich hab mal ne Frage - wie kann ich - egal mit welchem Aufwand - die Lautstärke meiner Kokü senken? Also der Kompressor (Verdichter macht glaub ich das Geräusch?) stört mich nicht, das ist ja nur ein Geräusch, was Richtung Kühlschrank geht und nicht stört. Viel mehr stört mich eigentlich der Lüfter auf dem Radiator. Der macht satte 47dB bei 3000 rpm und 3000l/min Volumenstrom, Leistung ist 11W.
Nun ist die Kokü vom Erbauer denke ich schon so berechnet, dass sie möglichst optimal und effizient arbeitet, also auch in Bezug auf den Lüfter am Radi.

-> Was passiert, wenn ich einen kleineren Lüfter einbaue? Wirkt sich das sehr auf die Kühlleistung aus? Gibt es Gefahren, wie reagiert die Kokü?
-> Kann ich die Volumenströme addieren, wenn ich vorne und hinten am Radi einen Lüfter ranmache? Reicht der Volumenstrom überhaupt aus, um die Sache betrachten zu können oder muss man mit der Lüfterkennlinie arbeiten (Volumenstrom, stat. Druck) um das abschätzen zu können?
-> Gibts verrücktere Möglichkeiten, wie der Radiator mit Wasser zu kühlen? Würde das vergleichbar sein mit dem sehr starken Lüfter?
-> Ist das langfristig belastender für die Kokü?

Es geht dabei nicht um eine möglichst geringe Temperatur am Evap. -20°C unter Last würden schon reichen. Die höhere Evap-Temperatur ermöglicht aber wahrscheinlich einen leiseren Betrieb. Wieso das Ganze? Ich überleg, meine Kokü 24/7 zu benutzen, aber hab keine Lust auf den Lärm. Eine Temp von -20°C ist ja auch schon sehr gut für richtig viel OC im 24/7-PC. Der soll ja auch nicht ganz hoch am Limit und nur mit mittelhoher VCore arbeiten.

Kennt sich wer aus? Speziell von den Kokü-Bauern würde mich mal die Meinung dazu interessieren.


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage - wie kann ich - egal mit welchem Aufwand - die Lautstärke meiner Kokü senken? Also der Kompressor (Verdichter macht glaub ich das Geräusch?) stört mich nicht, das ist ja nur ein Geräusch, was Richtung Kühlschrank geht und nicht stört. Viel mehr stört mich eigentlich der Lüfter auf dem Radiator. Der macht satte 47dB bei 3000 rpm und 3000l/min Volumenstrom, Leistung ist 11W.
> Nun ist die Kokü vom Erbauer denke ich schon so berechnet, dass sie möglichst optimal und effizient arbeitet, also auch in Bezug auf den Lüfter am Radi.
> ...



das kommt auf die auslegung der kühlung an.
ein kleinerer lüfter heißt, dass der hochdruck in der anlage steigt, weil du mit dem kleinen lüfter nicht mehr soviel abwärme wegtransportieren kannst wie mit dem großen. die verdampfungstemperatur sollte auch wärmer werden, somit sinkt auch die kühlleistung. die gefahr besteht darin, dass der verdichter stärker leiden muss. du hast einen größeren druckunterschied in der anlage, dadurch wird alles wärmer und die effizienz sinkt.



> -> Kann ich die Volumenströme addieren, wenn ich vorne und hinten am Radi einen Lüfter ranmache? Reicht der Volumenstrom überhaupt aus, um die Sache betrachten zu können oder muss man mit der Lüfterkennlinie arbeiten (Volumenstrom, stat. Druck) um das abschätzen zu können?



man muss sowohl volumenstrom als auch den druck des lüfters beachten. denn die lamellen haben widerstand gegen den der lüfter ankämpfen muss. generell führt ein blasend montierter lüfter zu einem niedrigeren hochdruck in der anlage als ein saugen dmontierter. somit könnte der dann etwas langsamer drehen.



> -> Gibts verrücktere Möglichkeiten, wie der Radiator mit Wasser zu kühlen? Würde das vergleichbar sein mit dem sehr starken Lüfter?



ja man kann anstelle des verbauten radiators einen plattenwärmetauscher einbauen und dadurch wasser pumpen. aber dazu brauchst du dann irgendwo auch wieder einen großen radiator um die wärme abzutransportieren und eben noch eine wasserpumpe.



> -> Ist das langfristig belastender für die Kokü?


siehe ausführungen zuvor.



> Es geht dabei nicht um eine möglichst geringe Temperatur am Evap. -20°C unter Last würden schon reichen. Die höhere Evap-Temperatur ermöglicht aber wahrscheinlich einen leiseren Betrieb. Wieso das Ganze? Ich überleg, meine Kokü 24/7 zu benutzen, aber hab keine Lust auf den Lärm. Eine Temp von -20°C ist ja auch schon sehr gut für richtig viel OC im 24/7-PC. Der soll ja auch nicht ganz hoch am Limit und nur mit mittelhoher VCore arbeiten.
> 
> Kennt sich wer aus? Speziell von den Kokü-Bauern würde mich mal die Meinung dazu interessieren.



reicht dir eine wakü für den 24/7 betrieb nicht aus?
für einen stabilen betrieb mit einer kokü musst du darauf achten, dass du durch kondenswasser keine feuchtigkeit um die cpu herum hast. sonst wird es ganz schnell instabil.


----------



## theLamer (13. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

Danke für deine Zeit! 
Was bedeutet denn "der Verdichter muss stärker leiden" genau? Sowohl technisch als auch in Bezug auf die Lebensdauer der Kokü?

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn ich den derzeitigen saugenden Lüfter austausche und 2x den hier dranmache TITAN TFD-12025M12C ?

Das mit dem Plattenwärmetauscher hört sich auch interessant an. Klar brauch man dann auch Wakü-Teile, aber halt nur 1-2x Radiatoren und ne starke Pumpe + Lüfter... das kostet ja auch nicht soo viel. Frage - was würde der Tausch (ohne die Wakü-Teile natürlich) kosten, wie groß ist der Plattenwärmetauscher im Vergleich zum Radi? Man müsste ja auch das Kühlmittel tauschen, wenn man das macht (Kreislauf wird ja geöffnet)? Würdest du sowas machen? Kannst mir ggf auch ne PN schreiben.

Da würde bzgl Modding auch einiges gehen - wenn man z.B. 2x 360mm-Radiator nimmt, ne Laing Pumpe und das Gehäuse modifiziert und mit Plexiglas + cooler Beleuchtung arbeitet. Wassergekühlte Kokü sieht sicher gut aus.



> reicht dir eine wakü für den 24/7 betrieb nicht aus?
> für einen stabilen betrieb mit einer kokü musst du darauf achten, dass  du durch kondenswasser keine feuchtigkeit um die cpu herum hast. sonst  wird es ganz schnell instabil.


 Weiß ich doch  Habe schon öfters LN2 / DICE und sehr oft Kokü gebencht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

Statt der Kombination aus Wärmetauscher und Wakükreislauf sollte es einfacher sein, einfach einen größeren Verflüssiger zu nehmen. (Bezüglich Belüftung des aktuellen wäre es hilfreich, wenn du mal Bilder vom Istzustand machen könntest. Z.T. habe ich da schon durchaus verbesserungswürdiges gesehen - letztlich das ja eine stinknormale Luküfrage)
Wassergekühlte KoKü macht imho nur Sinn, wenn man sowieso schon eine Wakü (z.B. für die Grafikkarten betreibt).


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

durch das gestiegene druckverhältnis muss der verdichter stärker gegen den hochdruck ankämpfen.
das führt zu höheren verdichtungsendtemperaturen. wärmerer verdichter = wärmeres öl.
der verschleiß in form von stahlabrieb kann steigen. der verdichter kann sich abschalten wenn er zu warm wurde.

und ich denke du hast eine kokü mit nl11f verdichter. der ist sowieso schon nur für r134a gedacht. beim einsatz von r404a leidet der eh schon durch das höhere druckverhältnis.

was ein lüftertausch gegen die titan ausmacht kann ich dir nicht sagen.

eine kokü auf wakü umbauen würde ich nicht unbedingt, denn du bist dann immer daran gebunden einen wasserkreislauf aufgebaut zu haben. ich denke das ganze steht auch nicht im verhältnis zum aufwand. der plattenwärmetauscher liegt bei ca. 40-50 euro. dann braucht man noch paar kupferfittinge und ne stange silberlot. für den wakükreislauf benötigt man die netsprechenden anschlüsse.
das größte problem ist, dass die kokü komplett neu abgestimmt werden muss, da sich durch die wasserkühlung der verflüssigungsdruck ändert. heißt also kapillarrohr anpassen, anlage neu füllen, vorher natürlich abdrücken und auf dichtigkeit testen. neu isolieren.

größerer verflüssiger geht nur, wenn man entsprechenden platz hat. ist die kokü in nem kleinen gehäuse wird es sehr eng. um bei einem größeren verflüssiger den hochdruck möglichst human zu halten und den lüfter möglichst leise, benötigst du einen sehr großen verflüssiger. den lüfter kann man über einen drehzahlregler drosseln. dieser verändert die geschwindigkeit des lüfters so, dass ein eingestellter hochdruck gehalten wird.
das ganze bringt aber am ende doch relativ wenig, da der hochdruck in erster linie von der umgebungstemperatur abhängig ist. wird die kokü also in der wohnung eingesetzt hat man da im sommer schonmal min. 25°C raumtemperatur. und im winter wird es auch nicht viel kälter als 20°C sein, wenn rechner und kokü dauerhaft laufen. anders würde es aussehen, wenn der verflüssiger draußen angebracht wäre, dort macht dann eine drehzahlregelung schon alleine deshalb sinn, weil bei minus temperaturen der hochdruck komplett wegbrechen würde wenn der lüfter auf volle pulle läuft.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Statt der Kombination aus Wärmetauscher und Wakükreislauf sollte es einfacher sein, einfach einen größeren Verflüssiger zu nehmen. (Bezüglich Belüftung des aktuellen wäre es hilfreich, wenn du mal Bilder vom Istzustand machen könntest. Z.T. habe ich da schon durchaus verbesserungswürdiges gesehen - letztlich das ja eine stinknormale Luküfrage)
> Wassergekühlte KoKü macht imho nur Sinn, wenn man sowieso schon eine Wakü (z.B. für die Grafikkarten betreibt).



bitteschön. Muss hinten denn auch so ein übelster Föhn sein? Vor allem wenn das Gehäuse eh offen ist?! 
Kokü is allerdings von Dimastech.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

- Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der Lüfter auf dem Verflüssiger entgegen der von dir eingezeichneten Richtung installiert.
- Die Öffnung in der Stirnwand sieht mir etwas klein aus. Würde die nutzlose Wand komplett entfernen - nicht nur, weil sie ein potentielles Hinderniss ist, sondern auch weil sie zusätzliche Verwirbelungen produziert.
Der Lüfter am anderen ist, ohne Verkleidung auf alle Fälle sinnlos.
- Der Lüfter scheint so gut wie keine Vorkammer zur Verfügung zu haben. K.a., wie das in der Leistungsklasse aussieht, aber imho dürften die Vorteile eines größeren Abstandes zu den Lamellen (gleichmäßiger Luftstrom über alle Lamellen, weniger Geräusche durch Verwirbelungen) sich da erst recht bemerkbar machen.
- Entkopplung könnte man versuchen (aber im Vergleich zum Verdichter...)

Das alles sind aber nur Detailverbesserungen, ganz große Schnitzer wie zu kleine Lüfter, verbauter Luftstrom oder unnötige Zusatzlüfter scheints hier nicht zu geben. Die einzige "große" Optimierungsmethode, die mir noch einfallen würde, wären Kästen an beiden Enden, die den Luftstrom mehrer Lüfter (=weniger Durchsatz pro Lüfter nötig) auf den Radiator bzw. vom Radiator weg bündeln (blasend+saugend um geringeren Druckunterschied pro Lüfter zu ermöglichen), aber wieviel man da letztlich einspart und wie man feststellt, ob der Luftstrom noch reicht, weiß ich auch nicht.

Prinzipiell gilt halt: Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer mehr Fläche. Und du hast einfach zu wenig, um die Hitze leise abzuführen.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

Der Lüfter auf dem Verflüssiger saugt von außen an! Also saugt Luft durch den Verflüssiger und pustet auf dern Verdichter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

Genau. Und laut deinem eingezeichneten Fall sollte der Luftstrom aus Richtung Verflüssiger in Richtung Verdichter gehen. Solange kein Deckel drauf ist, eigentlich egal - ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse mit dieser Lüfterpositionierung definitiv kein geordneter Luftstrom entsteht, wie von deinem Pfeil suggeriert.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

versteh ich nicht... beide Lüfter zeigen doch in die gleiche Richtung!?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

Ach misst. Erst falsch gucken und dann auch noch falsch lesen.
Ignorier das letzte Post bitte


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

alles klar 
so richtig weiter sind wir aber noch nicht...


----------



## Vaykir (17. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

niedliche Lüfter die du da drin hast 
kannste da nicht "einfach" andere dran machen? größer und leiser?


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Kokü Lautstärke mindern...*

Tja Meister, wenn das so einfach wäre... wie gesagt muss man ja Volumenstrom und statischen Druck berücksichtigen (Lüfterkennlinie). Genau wegen der Frage hab ich ja den Thread aufgemacht.


----------

